# Have a short list of my 1st chef's knife. Help me choose the winner.



## valdim (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi guys,

I am really happy I joined your great community. Please help me finding my first proper chef's knife.

Thanks in advance.



LOCATION
What country are you in?
*EU*

KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chef’s knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
*Gyuto*

Are you right or left handed?
*Right*

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
*Japanese*

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
Around *210 mm*

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
*Yes* or at least semi-stainless

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
*150$*

KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
*Home*

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
*slicing meats and vegetables, chopping, trimming*

What knife, if any, are you replacing?
*none *

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
*european*

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
*Slice, Push-cut*

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
*N/A*
Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?
*I like Damascus patern and I prefer those Tcychime spots.*


Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
*Not sure, i'm like 183 cm tall, 95 kg...I want a stable knife.*

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
*Easy to sharpen, easy motion when cutting, slicing, good food release*

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
*Not so important - it's mainly for home usage.*


KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
*Wood - oak*
Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
*Yes, I sharpen my knives*
If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)
*Yes*
Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)
*Yes*

SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS
*I like beautiful knives, incl. handle
*
Based on the my preferences, (I think, without being sure) that I came to the following shortlist:
* VG-10 17 Layers Hammered Damascus HAA Kiritsuke Style Gyuto 210 mm - https://yuisenri.com/products/yoshihiro-haa-kiritsuke-gyuto?variant=30105271763038
*VG-10 33 Layers Hammered Damascus Kengata Gyuto 190 mm - 
https://yuisenri.com/products/takayuki-33-gyuto-kengata?variant=36311229641
*VG-10/ 33 Layers Hammered Damascus Gyuto 210 mm - https://yuisenri.com/collections/takayuki/products/takayuki-33layers-gyuto?variant=8120209047646
All of them have same price.
I would appreciate if the community members comment:
*Which one is most suitable having in mind the questionary answers?
*What woul dbe the difference between 17 layers and 33 layers? How would it feel or look?
*I read that the Western style of handle is not that convenient compared to the wo-handle, especially for men with big hands like me . Is that so?

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## daveb (Mar 25, 2020)

Can't comment on your short list without links to them or more information about them. Can say that I would rather take an ass whipping than sharpen VG-10. It can be a good steel (I read that somewhere) but usually is not (my own experience).

I'll suggest to you that the Kaeru sold be JNS in Denmark may have been designed with your requirements in mind. It is a no bling, no fake dammy, but very solid knife.

https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kaeru/#


----------



## valdim (Mar 26, 2020)

daveb said:


> Can't comment on your short list without links to them or more information about them. Can say that I would rather take an ass whipping than sharpen VG-10. It can be a good steel (I read that somewhere) but usually is not (my own experience).
> 
> I'll suggest to you that the Kaeru sold be JNS in Denmark may have been designed with your requirements in mind. It is a no bling, no fake dammy, but very solid knife.
> 
> https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kaeru/#


Thannk you for your feedback, daveb.
I added links to the 3 knives that I mentioned.

I hope other forum members will comment, too.


----------



## Michi (Mar 26, 2020)

I second Dave's recommendation. The Kaeru is an outstanding knife at its price.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Agree with Dave. I had two of those entry level vg10 knives a while back & returned both. One was hammered bling bling looking & sharp, it stuck food so bad, New slices can’t push off old slices, the other had low grind that didn’t cut well. Neither stayed with me long enough to get to sharpening thou. But I do still have one vintage Vg10, which is much harder to sharpen than my other knives. 

For entry level Damascus, Anryu & Tanaka has them, better blades with carbon core, not VG10.


----------



## McMan (Mar 26, 2020)

You listed a budget of $150, but the knives you linked are above $200...
For the money, you could do better than the knives you linked--there're a lot of cosmetics on those knives. 
For performance at your budget (~$150) and also considering you're in EU, it'd be tough to beat a Kaeru. Downside is JNS is out of stock in 210mm. 180mm and 240mm are in stock...


----------



## valdim (Mar 27, 2020)

Thnaks for the suggestions. I already bought a knife.


----------



## valdim (Mar 28, 2020)

The knife has been dispatched! I have no patience to take it in my hands...
Here it is - https://yuisenri.com/collections/takayuki/products/takayuki-33-gyuto-kengata
May be I did not choose the best or may be I will love it and beleive it is a good choice. Compared to my present kitchen knives it wouldbe like comparing a Lada 1300 (Russian car from the 70s-80s) with a Lexus...
Now I am planning to order this Shapton Pro stone - https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-shapton-pro-stone-grit-2000-medium-sharpening-stone-k0703.htm
And step by step the addiction goes on...


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 28, 2020)

valdim said:


> The knife has been dispatched! I have no patience to take it in my hands...
> Here it is - https://yuisenri.com/collections/takayuki/products/takayuki-33-gyuto-kengata
> May be I did not choose the best or may be I will love it and beleive it is a good choice. Compared to my present kitchen knives it wouldbe like comparing a Lada 1300 (Russian car from the 70s-80s) with a Lexus...
> Now I am planning to order this Shapton Pro stone - https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-shapton-pro-stone-grit-2000-medium-sharpening-stone-k0703.htm
> And step by step the addiction goes on...



Is the 1300 the 2 door or 4 door? Nice choice in stone.


----------



## valdim (Mar 28, 2020)

Are you kidding?!? 4 door, ofc! It is a respectful car. 
"Nice choice in stone." That sounds like irony?


----------



## daveb (Mar 28, 2020)

Good choice for 2nd stone. You should consider SP1000 for your first.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 28, 2020)

No irony. I have that one and enjoy using it very much.


----------



## valdim (Mar 29, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> No irony. I have that one and enjoy using it very much.


Man, you keep commenting the stone, while I posted this thread about a knife...What do you think about the knife?


----------



## valdim (Mar 29, 2020)

daveb said:


> Good choice for 2nd stone. You should consider SP1000 for your first.


Please, explain why? 2000 was suggested to me for maintaining the purchased knife sharp...What is your idea? And what is the difference between "fast sharpening" (1000) and "fine sharpening"(2000)?
Which one to buy if I have to buy 1?


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks decent. Haven't personally used it or anything from that line. Just keep at your de-burr game and you should be fine.


----------



## valdim (Mar 29, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Looks decent. Haven't personally used it or anything from that line. Just keep at your de-burr game and you should be fine.


Thanks, M1k3.


----------

